# Desaparecio passwd :(..[CERRADO]

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo un Gento recien instalado (que hasta tuve una odisea para que funcionara el driver del HDD SATA), estuve primeramente intentando instalar gnome-ligth (porque son menos paquetes), pero en cierta parte salio error en donde me pedia actualizara el portage, asi que realize emerge --sync, despues me salio el mensaje en eselect de que actualizara el profile, lo actualize (eselect profile set 1), despues realize emerge -uDN world, y empezo a bajar y actualizar paquetes, pero cuando llego a la parte donde hiva actualizar a dbus, me salio un error que decia mas o menos asi:

```
* Adding group "messagebus" to your system...

* - Groupid: next available

groupadd: PAM authentication failed

```

En fin, reinicie el sistema y cuando escribira en la aprte de login: root jamas me aparecia para poner el password :S...

Asi que, reinicie y butie con la USB de instaalcion gentoo, accedi al sistema hice la jaula (chroot) y realize which passwd, lo segui hacia /usr/bin/, liste el direcotorio y pues passwd es un enlace simbolico hacia /bin/passwd el cual estaba en color ojo (osea, no existe el archivo o ejecutable passwd)...

Es la primera vez que me pasa esto :S, que puedo hacer ?? Porque ahora no puedo entrara a mi sistema (logearme) y no se que hacer para instalar a passwd :S...

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Thu Oct 29, 2009 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the incredible hurd

USB, jaula chroot y

emerge shadow

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Pues no  :Sad: .... al hacer la jaula y emerger el shadow intenta instalar primero el dbus  :Sad: ..

Mejor olvidenlo, ya re-instale todo, pero ahora me baje el portage-latest !!

bye

----------

